# Fakes



## Chrissy7411

Are getting soooo annoying! Just had too say it because I know we all feel it! :wacko:

On a better note, I'm 36 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Ugh, agreed. Seems like we have some new fake everyday. :roll:

& congrats-- almost full-term! :happydance:


----------



## cwoodbaby

I feel like none of us can trust each other any more on here. :(

Congrats! You're so close to meeting your little man!


----------



## Chrissy7411

we can't wait said:


> Ugh, agreed. Seems like we have some new fake everyday. :roll:
> 
> & congrats-- almost full-term! :happydance:

It's such a shame and a waist of time. I just hope these people stop and find something better to do.

Thank you!!!! :happydance: times going so slow these past couple of weeks grrr



cwoodbaby said:


> I feel like none of us can trust each other any more on here. :(
> 
> Congrats! You're so close to meeting your little man!

I know huh... I get worried every time there is someone new. I can't help it, with the fake accounts and creepers on facebook. Ugh :wacko:

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## we can't wait

cwoodbaby said:


> I feel like none of us can trust each other any more on here. :(

Yeah, I know what you mean. :nope: 
It's getting so irritating. I wish they'd just stop! :growlmad:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

This will probably get locked cause we're not supposed to really talk about fakes. BUT a glimmer of hope, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes slow down A LOT.
I know we (the group of girls I was pregnant with) had such bad experiences with fakes that some of the girls actually left because they felt they couldn't trust anybody. Around the time I was pregnant we had a lot of long-term fakes come out in the span of like 2 months. Girls who had been here for their entire "pregnancies" and NOBODY thought they were fakes up until the very end. Some of the girls were bump buddies with them, texted them all the time, etc. So it was really devastating when at the very end they came out to be trolls.

But like I said, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes, while they're still there, slow down a lot and get called out a lot sooner. It's apparently more fun to pretend you're pregnant than to pretend you actually have a baby. :dohh:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Croc-O-Dile said:


> This will probably get locked cause we're not supposed to really talk about fakes. BUT a glimmer of hope, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes slow down A LOT.
> I know we (the group of girls I was pregnant with) had such bad experiences with fakes that some of the girls actually left because they felt they couldn't trust anybody. Around the time I was pregnant we had a lot of long-term fakes come out in the span of like 2 months. Girls who had been here for their entire "pregnancies" and NOBODY thought they were fakes up until the very end. Some of the girls were bump buddies with them, texted them all the time, etc. So it was really devastating when at the very end they came out to be trolls.
> 
> But like I said, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes, while they're still there, slow down a lot and get called out a lot sooner. It's apparently more fun to pretend you're pregnant than to pretend you actually have a baby. :dohh:

Completely understandable :flower:


That's just so horrible. I just don't understand it. Thanks for that though, I look forward to the Teen Parenting section :flow:


----------



## x__amour

What Ally said. :flow:
Once you move into Teenage Parenting it really, really slows down. We rarely have any. It's much harder to fake you have a child because you are actually stealing PHOTOS of children rather than scan pictures so it's much harder. Try not to let them get to you. :hugs2:


----------



## Chrissy7411

x__amour said:


> What Ally said. :flow:
> Once you move into Teenage Parenting it really, really slows down. We rarely have any. It's much harder to fake you have a child because you are actually stealing PHOTOS of children rather than scan pictures so it's much harder. Try not to let them get to you. :hugs2:

:hugs:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Chrissy7411 said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> This will probably get locked cause we're not supposed to really talk about fakes. BUT a glimmer of hope, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes slow down A LOT.
> I know we (the group of girls I was pregnant with) had such bad experiences with fakes that some of the girls actually left because they felt they couldn't trust anybody. Around the time I was pregnant we had a lot of long-term fakes come out in the span of like 2 months. Girls who had been here for their entire "pregnancies" and NOBODY thought they were fakes up until the very end. Some of the girls were bump buddies with them, texted them all the time, etc. So it was really devastating when at the very end they came out to be trolls.
> 
> But like I said, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes, while they're still there, slow down a lot and get called out a lot sooner. It's apparently more fun to pretend you're pregnant than to pretend you actually have a baby. :dohh:
> 
> Completely understandable :flower:
> 
> 
> That's just so horrible. I just don't understand it. Thanks for that though, I look forward to the Teen Parenting section :flow:Click to expand...

Neither do I, tbh. I guess in some cases I can understand it. Like there was a girl IRL who lost a baby and then was so ashamed by it that she just pretended she was still pregnant. Obviously it all came out and she got psychiatric help. That sort of situation, where's it's really like a psychotic break thing, I can understand. But when Jane Doe decides her life isn't interesting enough and she needs to join a forum and lie about everything for some kicks, that's when I'm like "Wtf are you doing, girl?"


----------



## Chrissy7411

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> This will probably get locked cause we're not supposed to really talk about fakes. BUT a glimmer of hope, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes slow down A LOT.
> I know we (the group of girls I was pregnant with) had such bad experiences with fakes that some of the girls actually left because they felt they couldn't trust anybody. Around the time I was pregnant we had a lot of long-term fakes come out in the span of like 2 months. Girls who had been here for their entire "pregnancies" and NOBODY thought they were fakes up until the very end. Some of the girls were bump buddies with them, texted them all the time, etc. So it was really devastating when at the very end they came out to be trolls.
> 
> But like I said, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes, while they're still there, slow down a lot and get called out a lot sooner. It's apparently more fun to pretend you're pregnant than to pretend you actually have a baby. :dohh:
> 
> Completely understandable :flower:
> 
> 
> That's just so horrible. I just don't understand it. Thanks for that though, I look forward to the Teen Parenting section :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do I, tbh. I guess in some cases I can understand it. Like there was a girl IRL who lost a baby and then was so ashamed by it that she just pretended she was still pregnant. Obviously it all came out and she got psychiatric help. That sort of situation, where's it's really like a psychotic break thing, I can understand. But when Jane Doe decides her life isn't interesting enough and she needs to join a forum and lie about everything for some kicks, that's when I'm like "Wtf are you doing, girl?"Click to expand...

I feel the exact same way! The ones who do it out of boredom or intertainment are the ones who upset me... :nope:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Chrissy7411 said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> This will probably get locked cause we're not supposed to really talk about fakes. BUT a glimmer of hope, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes slow down A LOT.
> I know we (the group of girls I was pregnant with) had such bad experiences with fakes that some of the girls actually left because they felt they couldn't trust anybody. Around the time I was pregnant we had a lot of long-term fakes come out in the span of like 2 months. Girls who had been here for their entire "pregnancies" and NOBODY thought they were fakes up until the very end. Some of the girls were bump buddies with them, texted them all the time, etc. So it was really devastating when at the very end they came out to be trolls.
> 
> But like I said, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes, while they're still there, slow down a lot and get called out a lot sooner. It's apparently more fun to pretend you're pregnant than to pretend you actually have a baby. :dohh:
> 
> Completely understandable :flower:
> 
> 
> That's just so horrible. I just don't understand it. Thanks for that though, I look forward to the Teen Parenting section :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do I, tbh. I guess in some cases I can understand it. Like there was a girl IRL who lost a baby and then was so ashamed by it that she just pretended she was still pregnant. Obviously it all came out and she got psychiatric help. That sort of situation, where's it's really like a psychotic break thing, I can understand. But when Jane Doe decides her life isn't interesting enough and she needs to join a forum and lie about everything for some kicks, that's when I'm like "Wtf are you doing, girl?"Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the exact same way! The ones who do it out of boredom or intertainment are the ones who upset me... :nope:Click to expand...

Yeah. I remember I used to talk to the new girls and be nice to them, but it wasn't until they had been here for a month or so or they added me on fb that I actually got close to them because that's when I knew they weren't fakes. Unfortunately there will always be fakes no matter what forum you're on. I have to say though, BnB handles them very well. There are soooo many fakes that don't make it past the first week. Half of them we don't even notice because that's how fast they catch them. I've been on other forums where the trolls just run wild. It's like a troll zoo or something! :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Aww, Jace will be here in no time!
I know, all these fakes are really upsetting me. I know I shouldn't let it bother me, but I feel like I'm going to find it hard to start trusting girls :(


----------



## trinaestella

I'm new to this and I have not seen any fakes on here :wacko: But I guess on every forum you get a troll, you just have to ignore them.

Congratulations! I feel like such a newbie at this, I'm only 4 weeks tomorrow I'll be 5 weeks. woohoo how fun is that :haha:


----------



## trinaestella

Croc-O-Dile said:


> This will probably get locked cause we're not supposed to really talk about fakes. BUT a glimmer of hope, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes slow down A LOT.
> I know we (the group of girls I was pregnant with) had such bad experiences with fakes that some of the girls actually left because they felt they couldn't trust anybody. Around the time I was pregnant we had a lot of long-term fakes come out in the span of like 2 months. Girls who had been here for their entire "pregnancies" and NOBODY thought they were fakes up until the very end. Some of the girls were bump buddies with them, texted them all the time, etc. So it was really devastating when at the very end they came out to be trolls.
> 
> But like I said, once you get to Teen Parenting the fakes, while they're still there, slow down a lot and get called out a lot sooner. It's apparently more fun to pretend you're pregnant than to pretend you actually have a baby. :dohh:

It sounds to me like some of these fakes deep down want to be pregnant, so they come on forums like this and interact with other pregnant females to live in this type of dream world they have and I don't know but have some sort of excitement, some sort of happiness from it. I wouldn't ever give out my number online anyway, I did that once and it ended out to be very bad, if I did meet someone on here who I added on facebook and I could see that they weren't fake and had friends commenting on their wall and such then I would probably exchange numbers though.


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Any way to find out if someone is a fake?


----------



## sequeena

Has there been another one? :wacko:


----------



## emz_x

sequeena said:


> Has there been another one? :wacko:

Yep, there have been quite a few recently unfortunately :(


----------



## Chrissy7411

:nope:


----------



## sequeena

emz_x said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Has there been another one? :wacko:
> 
> Yep, there have been quite a few recently unfortunately :(Click to expand...

Oh hell :( I think I wander around with my eyes closed.

This section seems to get targetted a lot for fakes :nope:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Scary :( If someone has time to fake a pregnancy and everything, they need help...


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh Chriss read my mind :haha: I think these girls who fake need to just start their own forum.. The "Fake Pregnancy Forum" so they have their little fix of pretending and we can all go back to trusting one another! I also mentioned to someone maybe we should all post our next bump picture with a paper with our bn account name and the week we are in?? I'm going to next time, maybe with this we'll get less girls faking because no one will fall for it!? Maybe not. Lol I could be just blabbing.. But just an idea. When I first joined there wasn't any fakes around then it started full force and I hate it! Makes me wish someone had a fake-o-meter we could just use as soon as they join!


----------



## sequeena

Sky that's a good idea, I think I'll do one later just to prove I am who I say I am.


----------



## Chrissy7411

Skyebo said:


> Oh my gosh Chriss read my mind :haha: I think these girls who fake need to just start their own forum.. The "Fake Pregnancy Forum" so they have their little fix of pretending and we can all go back to trusting one another! I also mentioned to someone maybe we should all post our next bump picture with a paper with our bn account name and the week we are in?? I'm going to next time, maybe with this we'll get less girls faking because no one will fall for it!? Maybe not. Lol I could be just blabbing.. But just an idea. When I first joined there wasn't any fakes around then it started full force and I hate it! Makes me wish someone had a fake-o-meter we could just use as soon as they join!

Lmao "Fake Pregnancy Forum" :haha: Thats a great idea, I'm going to start doing it and hope everyone catches on to it and then the fakes won't know what to do, muahaha! :winkwink: 

Fake-o-meter.... Do they have a ticker for that? :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Going to go take my 23 week pic today, hmm maybe ill make my paper pretty :)
HAHAHA lets find the ticker for it, Im sure there must be one somewhere :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

I'm going to finish my pizza then do it :lol:


----------



## emz_x

I think I'm going to do a proof pic as soon as I can get a usb thingy for my blackberry. :) It's really annoying me how many fakers there've been and some are so believable at first. I'm on Facebook though (with all my REAL friends :haha:) and I'll PM anyone if they want to add me though.


----------



## Lucy22

I know one of the fakers got caught out this week. I think she was in teen pregnancy but she got caught out somewhere else on bnb, she said she was expecting twins. She'd been a member for quite a while too.
Its kind of creepy :shrug:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Ill be 36 weeks tomorrow so I'll do it then! I'll also make my paper pretty... I'm going to use markers and crayons! :D


----------



## emz_x

Lucy22 said:


> I know one of the fakers got caught out this week. I think she was in teen pregnancy but she got caught out somewhere else on bnb, she said she was expecting twins. She'd been a member for quite a while too.
> Its kind of creepy :shrug:

I know who you mean. It is creepy- she seemed so nice :shrug:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Another teen pregnancy site I'm on (Bubbalicious) is a magnet for fake pregnancies. The most recent one is a 14 year old who was supposedly raped. She reckons she's 12 1/2 weeks pregnant, yet her photos with her holding a scan are dated 11/08/04 :/ Not to mention they're anomaly prints.

https://cdn3.bubbalicious.co.uk/shared/assets/FSI001/35257/3.jpghttps://cdn3.bubbalicious.co.uk/shared/assets/FSI001/35253/3.jpg

Lying about pregnancy is one thing, but rape is on another level.


----------



## trinaestella

SmartieMeUp said:


> Another teen pregnancy site I'm on (Bubbalicious) is a magnet for fake pregnancies. The most recent one is a 14 year old who was supposedly raped. She reckons she's 12 1/2 weeks pregnant, yet her photos with her holding a scan are dated 11/08/04 :/ Not to mention they're anomaly prints.
> 
> https://cdn3.bubbalicious.co.uk/shared/assets/FSI001/35257/3.jpghttps://cdn3.bubbalicious.co.uk/shared/assets/FSI001/35253/3.jpg
> 
> Lying about pregnancy is one thing, but rape is on another level.

wtf that's disgusting! my bestfriend was raped and even after 5 years she's still not able to talk about it and has nightmares about it sometimes, I just can't believe people actually stoop that low! What's so great about pretending to be pregnant anyway :wacko:


----------



## Lucy22

SmartieMeUp said:


> Another teen pregnancy site I'm on (Bubbalicious) is a magnet for fake pregnancies. The most recent one is a 14 year old who was supposedly raped. She reckons she's 12 1/2 weeks pregnant, yet her photos with her holding a scan are dated 11/08/04 :/ Not to mention they're anomaly prints.
> 
> https://cdn3.bubbalicious.co.uk/shared/assets/FSI001/35257/3.jpghttps://cdn3.bubbalicious.co.uk/shared/assets/FSI001/35253/3.jpg
> 
> Lying about pregnancy is one thing, but rape is on another level.

That is sooooo disturbing :shrug: Don't these little girls realise that they are making a mockery of what we are going through? Thats really creepy..these kids should be supervised by their parents while they're on the internet before they do more damage.
Thats seriously creepy..:shrug:


----------



## trinaestella

Btw thanks for mentioning that site, I'm going to sign up now. this one gets a bit boring sometimes :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

i have just learned how hard it is to take self photos on a phone! This will have to do lol
 



Attached Files:







Not fake.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 54


----------



## emz_x

Oh god, that's absolutely awful. Faking a pregnancy is one thing but.. faking a rape?! That's extremely sick.


----------



## sequeena

People like her are mocking people like me who have sadly been sexually abused :( I don't get mad though, I pity them. If they truly knew what women like I had gone through they would never dream of making up such things.

As for the person with twins, can someone pm me? I can only think of one girl...


----------



## SmartieMeUp

No-one is that open about it. If anything, people bottle it inside for numerous years and still struggle coming to the terms it's happened. I really do feel for the people.

It's the internet, I suppose, you can lie to anyone about anything. If it's a way to fit in then I guess people will goto the limits of trying.


----------



## Lucy22

sequeena said:


> People like her are mocking people like me who have sadly been sexually abused :( I don't get mad though, I pity them. If they truly knew what women like I had gone through they would never dream of making up such things.
> 
> As for the person with twins, can someone pm me? I can only think of one girl...

I pm'd you hun :flower: x


----------



## SmartieMeUp

trinaestella said:


> Btw thanks for mentioning that site, I'm going to sign up now. this one gets a bit boring sometimes :thumbup:

No problem. It's not as active as this site, but the girls on there treat you like family.


----------



## sequeena

SmartieMeUp said:


> No-one is that open about it. If anything, people bottle it inside for numerous years and still struggle coming to the terms it's happened. I really do feel for the people.
> 
> It's the internet, I suppose, you can lie to anyone about anything. If it's a way to fit in then I guess people will goto the limits of trying.

:thumbup: I kept quiet for 10 years... and when I finally spoke about it, took my abuser to court he was found not guilty :dohh:

Thanks lucy for pming me by the way... very sad :nope:


----------



## emz_x

I read your story on another thread. So so sad. :nope: You were completely denied justice. At least you'll have your LO to motivate you to keep going. Stay strong :hugs: x


----------



## Lucy22

sequeena said:


> :thumbup: I kept quiet for 10 years... and when I finally spoke about it, took my abuser to court he was found not guilty :dohh:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

sequeena said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> No-one is that open about it. If anything, people bottle it inside for numerous years and still struggle coming to the terms it's happened. I really do feel for the people.
> 
> It's the internet, I suppose, you can lie to anyone about anything. If it's a way to fit in then I guess people will goto the limits of trying.
> 
> :thumbup: I kept quiet for 10 years... and when I finally spoke about it, took my abuser to court he was found not guilty :dohh:
> 
> Thanks lucy for pming me by the way... very sad :nope:Click to expand...

Opps just saw this. PM'd you also :) :hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Ah thanks both. I'm ok really :thumbup: I went through a really rough period when it came out, I couldn't handle everyone knowing and lost my grip on reality for a while but Thomas has definitely brought me 'back down to earth'. I just need to be monitored closely and have a higher chance of postnatal so it's likely I will go back onto anti d's once he's born (hopefully there are ones that are safe to take whilst breastfeeding).

He still lives in my town, except he now leaves shops etc. pretty quickly if he sees me :smug: he'll be dead soon, he's an old man now (70s).


----------



## Chrissy7411

That's horrible.... I don't know why anyone would want to fake being raped :huh: who would WANT that. The things people do/say to fit in :nope:



sequeena said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> No-one is that open about it. If anything, people bottle it inside for numerous years and still struggle coming to the terms it's happened. I really do feel for the people.
> 
> It's the internet, I suppose, you can lie to anyone about anything. If it's a way to fit in then I guess people will goto the limits of trying.
> 
> :thumbup: I kept quiet for 10 years... and when I finally spoke about it, took my abuser to court he was found not guilty :dohh:
> 
> Thanks lucy for pming me by the way... very sad :nope:Click to expand...

You must be such a strong, brave girl! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

sequeena said:


> Ah thanks both. I'm ok really :thumbup: I went through a really rough period when it came out, I couldn't handle everyone knowing and lost my grip on reality for a while but Thomas has definitely brought me 'back down to earth'. I just need to be monitored closely and have a higher chance of postnatal so it's likely I will go back onto anti d's once he's born (hopefully there are ones that are safe to take whilst breastfeeding).
> 
> He still lives in my town, except he now leaves shops etc. pretty quickly if he sees me :smug: he'll be dead soon, he's an old man now (70s).

Makes me think of that movie "The Lovely Bones" they never got him but in the end he got what he deserved! :growlmad: Same will happen to that horrible man! :thumbup:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

When i first joined there were like 4 girls!! its was so weird like i dont get why girls do that!?! but anyway wait there was a new fake?!


----------



## sequeena

I've no idea Chrissy, I can only assume these girls have other things going on in their lives and maybe just want to feel special for a while? I have no idea. I find it easier to talk about my abuse to people I don't know than to people I do (e.g family) so I sort of understand in that respect... but yeah, faking rape/abuse is just not on :nope:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Skyebo said:


> Oh my gosh Chriss read my mind :haha: I think these girls who fake need to just start their own forum.. The "Fake Pregnancy Forum" so they have their little fix of pretending and we can all go back to trusting one another! I also mentioned to someone maybe we should all post our next bump picture with a paper with our bn account name and the week we are in?? I'm going to next time, maybe with this we'll get less girls faking because no one will fall for it!? Maybe not. Lol I could be just blabbing.. But just an idea. When I first joined there wasn't any fakes around then it started full force and I hate it! Makes me wish someone had a fake-o-meter we could just use as soon as they join!

i like this idea! :thumbup: i am going to do it for my thirteen week one thou so i can post my ultrasound pics too :)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

sequeena said:


> Ah thanks both. I'm ok really :thumbup: I went through a really rough period when it came out, I couldn't handle everyone knowing and lost my grip on reality for a while but Thomas has definitely brought me 'back down to earth'. I just need to be monitored closely and have a higher chance of postnatal so it's likely I will go back onto anti d's once he's born (hopefully there are ones that are safe to take whilst breastfeeding).
> 
> He still lives in my town, except he now leaves shops etc. pretty quickly if he sees me :smug: he'll be dead soon, he's an old man now (70s).

At least you have power of priority over him. :smug:
If victims were honest from day 1, sickos would plead guilty before the blink of an eye. Forensic DNA's are taken within 48 hours. I know it's easy for me to say. 

Your mind will be on cloud 9 in a few weeks :D


----------



## sequeena

Chrissy7411 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Ah thanks both. I'm ok really :thumbup: I went through a really rough period when it came out, I couldn't handle everyone knowing and lost my grip on reality for a while but Thomas has definitely brought me 'back down to earth'. I just need to be monitored closely and have a higher chance of postnatal so it's likely I will go back onto anti d's once he's born (hopefully there are ones that are safe to take whilst breastfeeding).
> 
> He still lives in my town, except he now leaves shops etc. pretty quickly if he sees me :smug: he'll be dead soon, he's an old man now (70s).
> 
> Makes me think of that movie "The Lovely Bones" they never got him but in the end he got what he deserved! :growlmad: Same will happen to that horrible man! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh he will, I'm a big believer in karma :thumbup: I've already ruined his life. He had a real nice life living with my mother and when he was arrested he lost everything. The only things we had to give him were things with his name on (papers, clothes etc.) he lost all his furniture (I took a hammer to a bedside table, I have a picture somewhere LOL), all his jewellry etc, his car (it was in my mother's name, he drove it because she's disabled).

I got him good :smug:


----------



## sequeena

SmartieMeUp said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Ah thanks both. I'm ok really :thumbup: I went through a really rough period when it came out, I couldn't handle everyone knowing and lost my grip on reality for a while but Thomas has definitely brought me 'back down to earth'. I just need to be monitored closely and have a higher chance of postnatal so it's likely I will go back onto anti d's once he's born (hopefully there are ones that are safe to take whilst breastfeeding).
> 
> He still lives in my town, except he now leaves shops etc. pretty quickly if he sees me :smug: he'll be dead soon, he's an old man now (70s).
> 
> At least you have power of priority over him. :smug:
> If victims were honest from day 1, sickos would plead guilty before the blink of an eye. Forensic DNA's are taken within 48 hours. I know it's easy for me to say.
> 
> Your mind will be on cloud 9 in a few weeks :DClick to expand...

It is easy to say but I do agree. I was only 11 when the abuse started and I wish I'd had the strength to say about it as soon as it happened. Men like him though are very clever and know how to manipulate you into believing everyone will think you're a liar if you tell etc.


----------



## trinaestella

SmartieMeUp said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Btw thanks for mentioning that site, I'm going to sign up now. this one gets a bit boring sometimes :thumbup:
> 
> No problem. It's not as active as this site, but the girls on there treat you like family.Click to expand...


Okay, as soon as I signed up I saw this girl's post, and it is asking for followers, so I followed her.. only to find out it's that same girl who's faking her rape and pregnancy.. *quickly unfollows*


----------



## Chrissy7411

sequeena said:


> I've no idea Chrissy, I can only assume these girls have other things going on in their lives and maybe just want to feel special for a while? I have no idea. I find it easier to talk about my abuse to people I don't know than to people I do (e.g family) so I sort of understand in that respect... but yeah, faking rape/abuse is just not on :nope:

Yeah that's what I think, that maybe their real lifes are "horrible" or they don't feel special so they make up things on the Internet... But still, there are people who really go through horrible things and the ones who make it up are making a mockery out of the ones who really went through it :nope:


----------



## Chrissy7411

sequeena said:


> Chrissy7411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Ah thanks both. I'm ok really :thumbup: I went through a really rough period when it came out, I couldn't handle everyone knowing and lost my grip on reality for a while but Thomas has definitely brought me 'back down to earth'. I just need to be monitored closely and have a higher chance of postnatal so it's likely I will go back onto anti d's once he's born (hopefully there are ones that are safe to take whilst breastfeeding).
> 
> He still lives in my town, except he now leaves shops etc. pretty quickly if he sees me :smug: he'll be dead soon, he's an old man now (70s).
> 
> Makes me think of that movie "The Lovely Bones" they never got him but in the end he got what he deserved! :growlmad: Same will happen to that horrible man! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh he will, I'm a big believer in karma :thumbup: I've already ruined his life. He had a real nice life living with my mother and when he was arrested he lost everything. The only things we had to give him were things with his name on (papers, clothes etc.) he lost all his furniture (I took a hammer to a bedside table, I have a picture somewhere LOL), all his jewellry etc, his car (it was in my mother's name, he drove it because she's disabled).
> 
> I got him good :smug:Click to expand...

Good for you girl! :hugs: karma will continue to kick his ass :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I think a lot of girls who fake things like this are just lonely and are looking for some comfort you know? Haha look at me an armchair psychologist :lol:

This place was a lifeline when I was going through my depression/court. I used my TTC journal/Pregnancy journal as a sort of diary and was able to describe some of what happened to me and come to terms with it. The girls here are amazing. I don't hide anything, if any of you are 'curious' at all it's somewhere in my journals.

I'm thinking when Thomas is old enough to qualify as a counsellor and work for Victim Support or a similar organisation, I think it would be a really good way to give back to people in the same/similar situations to me.


----------



## kittycat18

It's very sad that the young women who come onto this forum for advice and support have to make proof photographs to prove their existence :nope:

There have been sooo many fakes from I joined this forum only a matter of months ago. I really don't understand why.


----------



## sequeena

kittycat18 said:


> It's very sad that the young women who come onto this forum for advice and support have to make proof photographs to prove their existence :nope:
> 
> There has been sooo many fakes from I joined this forum only a matter of months ago. I really don't understand why.

You get them on every forum hun it's so sad :nope:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

kittycat18 said:


> It's very sad that the young women who come onto this forum for advice and support have to make proof photographs to prove their existence :nope:
> 
> There has been sooo many fakes from I joined this forum only a matter of months ago. I really don't understand why.

i know .... :cry: haha i feel like idk like people think i'm fake when i really am not so i want to post as much as i can so i can prove myself.. sad but i just want people to trust me.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Just wanted to let you all know! Posted my new- 23 week bump picture in the bump thread! WITH MY PRETTY PROOF OF ME NOT BEING A FAKE :haha: Go look!! :D


----------



## kittycat18

sequeena said:


> You get them on every forum hun it's so sad :nope:

I know that sweetheart and I am sure that there aren't just fakes in this section of the forum but still, it's not only aggravating and insulting but it's also upsetting to the people who get close to these fakes :growlmad:



AROluvsJMP said:


> i know .... :cry: haha i feel like idk like people think i'm fake when i really am not so i want to post as much as i can so i can prove myself.. sad but i just want people to trust me.

Really hunni, don't worry about it. Maybe I am just being naive but I trust every existing and new member on this section of the forum. I don't expect anyone to lie about the journey of pregnancy and the journey into motherhood and regardless of the fact that women have been found to be fakes, I am still shocked every single time it happens. 

There are a lot of girls on here that I speak to regularly and there are girls that I have be-friended on Facebook who I am very close to and we speak on there. None of them are fakes and I certainly am not a fake. I look the same in every one of my photographs, my anomaly scan has my name and the date on it and it's the same on my Facebook :thumbup: Why would anyone waste their time putting so much effort into faking being a pregnant teenager? I don't get it....


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah i dont either! :) thanks


----------



## Vickie

If anyone suspects anyone please use the report post function and tell us why you are reporting. We rely on members to help us :flower:

Yes fakes do happen here, they happen on every forum but the team takes all reports seriously and we look into each and every one even if it doesn't always seem that way to members (there is A LOT more that goes on behind the scenes than most know). I know it's upsetting but it is a fact of life: some people lie, it happens on here and it happens in every day life. Try not to let it alienate you from members or from offering sympathy & support--the number of members on here who truly do need support and are genuine far outweighs the others. 

Let's keep names out of this (calling troll/fake on forum makes our job harder as we've said many times over and over because it's true). And mentioning previous ones just gives them the attention they so crave--I'm sure something we would all like to avoid doing ;)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Thank you Vickie! :) I think we all try to just laugh them off since they're all caught in the end anyways :thumbup: You admins are doing a great job!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Skyebo said:


> Thank you Vickie! :) I think we all try to just laugh them off since they're all caught in the end anyways :thumbup: You admins are doing a great job!

You just took the words right out of my mouth! :flower:


----------



## charlotte88

sometimes i think these girls are just SOOO desperate to be pregnant that they will believe anything they tell themselves. 

If there period is even a millisecond late they thingk "omg im pregnant" dont even think about testing or anything and then keep up the story just because they really want to believe it.

Sad but true

xx


----------



## MrsBurton09

hey haven't been on in a while and posting things like I use to. I don't really understand why someone would pretend to be pregnant and would lie about it the whole time. I am for sure pregnant and just bc I dont post a lot and havent rly posted any belly shots I hope you all dont think I am being a fake. I have a facebook with family and friends and updates about my pregnancy all the time. Feel free to add me for yourself. Link is at the bottom of sig.

I just hope no one think of me as a fake due to me not being on all the time like I use too. Just got other things I need to take care of.


----------



## kittycat18

Vickie said:


> If anyone suspects anyone please use the report post function and tell us why you are reporting. We rely on members to help us :flower:
> 
> Yes fakes do happen here, they happen on every forum but the team takes all reports seriously and we look into each and every one even if it doesn't always seem that way to members (there is A LOT more that goes on behind the scenes than most know). I know it's upsetting but it is a fact of life: some people lie, it happens on here and it happens in every day life. Try not to let it alienate you from members or from offering sympathy & support--the number of members on here who truly do need support and are genuine far outweighs the others.
> 
> Let's keep names out of this (calling troll/fake on forum makes our job harder as we've said many times over and over because it's true). And mentioning previous ones just gives them the attention they so crave--I'm sure something we would all like to avoid doing ;)

I honestly believe admin do a fantastic job on this forum. It must be a very stressful job with the sheer amount of users, posts made daily and reports you receive :hugs: Thank you very much for taking our reports seriously and doing the best that you can to ensure that these fakes are dealt with in the correct manner.

We won't mention any names because what's the point in giving those banned members the attention they so desperately seek :flow:


----------



## syntaxerror

Think of the 80 billion "could I be pregnant?" (sigh...do you have a uterus? ovaries? contact with males? then yes.) threads that somehow keep showing up. I'm sure some of them skip the "could I" and go straight to convincing themselves that they are.

We had one a while back, I'm sure you'll remember...sweet girl, never got *actually* called out, probably because we all liked her so well...but I think everyone had known for quite a while that she wasn't pregnant. Except for maybe her.


----------



## emz_x

syntaxerror said:


> Think of the 80 billion "could I be pregnant?" (sigh...do you have a uterus? ovaries? contact with males? then yes.) threads that somehow keep showing up. I'm sure some of them skip the "could I" and go straight to convincing themselves that they are.
> 
> We had one a while back, I'm sure you'll remember...sweet girl, never got *actually* called out, probably because we all liked her so well...but I think everyone had known for quite a while that she wasn't pregnant. Except for maybe her.

Urghh.. I always think TAKE A TEST! How are we supposed to say whether they're pregnant or not? :shrug: That's the first thing I did when I missed my period lol.


----------



## kittycat18

syntaxerror said:


> We had one a while back, I'm sure you'll remember...sweet girl, never got *actually* called out, probably because we all liked her so well...but I think everyone had known for quite a while that she wasn't pregnant. Except for maybe her.

PM me. I am wrecking my brain trying to think if this is the right person I am thinking of :haha:


----------



## emz_x

Think you could PM me too? :haha: I think I know who it is but I'm not sure.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

what happened to that hillary girl? she disappeared?


----------



## syntaxerror

Sent PMs and don't know who that was.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

shes the one that said her and her oh were going to do that thing his mom about making a fake profile and setting her up?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh I didn't even think about how long she's been off here for! She's on my facebook...


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah i havent seen her around in so long!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

how can you tell when someone is fake? am i just so gullible i believe everyone? lol


----------



## kittycat18

Hilary Lane? No, she is still a member on here and was on-line quite recently actually. Within the past few days I mean :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> how can you tell when someone is fake? am i just so gullible i believe everyone? lol

dnt think you've been around much for any- but most of the time they'll say crazy things like knowing the sex at 12 weeks or scan photos without their name showing, etc.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

kittycat18 said:


> Hilary Lane? No, she is still a member on here and was on-line quite recently actually. Within the past few days I mean :flower:

oh haha :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Skyebo said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> how can you tell when someone is fake? am i just so gullible i believe everyone? lol
> 
> dnt think you've been around much for any- but most of the time they'll say crazy things like knowing the sex at 12 weeks or scan photos without their name showing, etc.Click to expand...

knowing the sex at 12 weeks? thats pretty crazy actually, i thought the earlier you could tell was about 15/16 weeks and even thats if your lucky!


----------



## syntaxerror

I'm pretty sure I found a site that said that depending on the sonographer and equipment, gender can be identified at 12 weeks with approx 80% accuracy.
(Which was why I was so excited for our 13+2 scan...where he ended up keeping his legs crossed...everyone guessed "boy" on skull shape, though, and they were right!)


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Not many sonographers know how to judge on nubs. They practically look the same at that time, hence why people wait until they're fully developed (15 weeks) and over for private.

Mine told me at my 20+6 scan "80% girl" then 5 minutes later "Yeah, I see no obvious dangly bits".


----------



## oOskittlesOo

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> how can you tell when someone is fake? am i just so gullible i believe everyone? lol
> 
> dnt think you've been around much for any- but most of the time they'll say crazy things like knowing the sex at 12 weeks or scan photos without their name showing, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> knowing the sex at 12 weeks? thats pretty crazy actually, i thought the earlier you could tell was about 15/16 weeks and even thats if your lucky!Click to expand...

Lol yeah 99% of places won't guess until 15 weeks, at 12 weeks the sex organs aren't 100% visable so it's kinda pointless to guess because most of them will be a different sex by your 20 week scan lol


----------



## kittycat18

I got a book from my health service when I had my Hospital booking appointment and dating scan and it states that telling the gender before 16 weeks is almost impossible as there isn't a clear distinction between male and female genitals before that gestational age. I suppose it all depends on the sonographers training, the equipment used and the visibility of the child's genitals :shrug:

But you can tell a member is fake if their stories don't add up. This is normally when they are constantly changing parts of their stories or adding bits on when telling other members of the forum. Or if they are posting photographs of "themselves" which do not look similar. Or if they post scan photographs without a name or date (which is against forum rules anyway). Or if they have a Facebook which does not have real life friends or family members but only BNB members. Sometimes there are very rude fakes who make a lot of extremely offensive posts which hurt other members feelings :nope:


----------



## we can't wait

Unfortunately, there really isn't a way to tell if someone's a fake until they tell on themselves by doing what Chloe was saying. They all come out in time though...

If anyone wants to see my proof photo, I uploaded one a few weeks back on the "Pervert Alert" thread-- at the time everyone thought that it was kind of an unneeded precaution, but in the past weeks we've gotten a lot of trolls, so I guess proof pics are catching on now lol. 
I can add another if anyone would like-- I have a lot of you on my personal facebook as well... With all of my schoolmates and family. I mean, my mother is on my fb. I think it'd be pretty ridiculous for anyone to think my pregnancy was fake, but I can surely make another proof pic if it will help :hugs:


----------



## krys

Can someone please pm me about the one with twins? I think I know, but I just want to be sure. I never know when someone is found out as being fake, so I guess I haven't realized how many there have been. It bothers me now knowing that there have been so many and I've probably talked to them and didn't even realize they got caught :shrug:

Anyway, I think everyone knows I'm real! At least the ones I'm friends with on Facebook, I have pre pregnancy pics, pregnancy pics, and ultrasounds. I guess I'll have to take a pic with one of those little signs though!


----------



## Leah_xx

there was a fake with twins?


----------



## we can't wait

Leah & Krys, did someone PM you?


----------



## krys

Yes, thank you :flower:


----------



## cwoodbaby

Someone should PM me about the woman who was pregnant with twins. =]
I kind of knew her stories didn't add up but would like to hear everything.. I am a bit nosey. Oh and if anyone would like to add me on facebook PM me!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> Oh my gosh Chriss read my mind :haha: I think these girls who fake need to just start their own forum.. The "Fake Pregnancy Forum" so they have their little fix of pretending and we can all go back to trusting one another! I also mentioned to someone maybe we should all post our next bump picture with a paper with our bn account name and the week we are in?? I'm going to next time, maybe with this we'll get less girls faking because no one will fall for it!? Maybe not. Lol I could be just blabbing.. But just an idea. When I first joined there wasn't any fakes around then it started full force and I hate it! Makes me wish someone had a fake-o-meter we could just use as soon as they join!

I swear the only reason I haven't uploaded a 'non-fake' pic is because I'm lazy, not because I'm fake :haha: I'm really sick at the moment but as soon as I'm back on my feet I'll do my proof pic for all you guys because I would hate it so much if one of you guys or ALL of you guys thought I was fake.



emz_x said:


> Oh god, that's absolutely awful. Faking a pregnancy is one thing but.. faking a rape?! That's extremely sick.

There was this girl at school (back when I used to go) and on her very first day, she knew no one at all and my group asked her to sit with us and we'd known her for about half an hour and she starts going on how she'd be raped twice and had an abortion and I thought to myself 'yeah yeah, like you'd come out with it like that, FAKE!' Anyway, her story changed so much, apparently her step dad raped her when she was 7yo, then that changed to her step brother. Then apparently her mum (real mum!) held her down and let her step dad rape her when she was 12 and she got an abortion, didn't see how that'd work since she still lived with her mum and always went off how much she loved her. Then it changed to her brothers mate raped her at 12 so my whole group knew it wasn't real. Then the funniest part was when she turns to me and my friend and goes 'no one believes me I've had an abortion, check my scar,' then she points to her stomach and it was a line from the centre of her boobs to her belly button and I'd seen her scratching that area earlier so I pretty much rolled my eyes. & according to my knowledge you don't get a scar from abortions, only c-sections. :wacko:


----------



## merakola

HarlaHorse said:


> There was this girl at school (back when I used to go) and on her very first day, she knew no one at all and my group asked her to sit with us and we'd known her for about half an hour and she starts going on how she'd be raped twice and had an abortion and I thought to myself 'yeah yeah, like you'd come out with it like that, FAKE!' Anyway, her story changed so much, apparently her step dad raped her when she was 7yo, then that changed to her step brother. Then apparently her mum (real mum!) held her down and let her step dad rape her when she was 12 and she got an abortion, didn't see how that'd work since she still lived with her mum and always went off how much she loved her. Then it changed to her brothers mate raped her at 12 so my whole group knew it wasn't real. Then the funniest part was when she turns to me and my friend and goes 'no one believes me I've had an abortion, check my scar,' then she points to her stomach and it was a line from the centre of her boobs to her belly button and I'd seen her scratching that area earlier so I pretty much rolled my eyes. & according to my knowledge you don't get a scar from abortions, only c-sections. :wacko:

:nope: That is pretty sad that most of the girls that pretend to be pregnant or whatever seem like they have no education on the situation. Like how in the hell did she get the idea they would do a c-section to do an abortion. Wow. That is just pretty damn sad. And what is someone told a faculty member about her accusing rape on all those ppl and it got really serious. Ugh that is just so disgusting. :growlmad:


----------



## HarlaHorse

merakola said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> There was this girl at school (back when I used to go) and on her very first day, she knew no one at all and my group asked her to sit with us and we'd known her for about half an hour and she starts going on how she'd be raped twice and had an abortion and I thought to myself 'yeah yeah, like you'd come out with it like that, FAKE!' Anyway, her story changed so much, apparently her step dad raped her when she was 7yo, then that changed to her step brother. Then apparently her mum (real mum!) held her down and let her step dad rape her when she was 12 and she got an abortion, didn't see how that'd work since she still lived with her mum and always went off how much she loved her. Then it changed to her brothers mate raped her at 12 so my whole group knew it wasn't real. Then the funniest part was when she turns to me and my friend and goes 'no one believes me I've had an abortion, check my scar,' then she points to her stomach and it was a line from the centre of her boobs to her belly button and I'd seen her scratching that area earlier so I pretty much rolled my eyes. & according to my knowledge you don't get a scar from abortions, only c-sections. :wacko:
> 
> :nope: That is pretty sad that most of the girls that pretend to be pregnant or whatever seem like they have no education on the situation. Like how in the hell did she get the idea they would do a c-section to do an abortion. Wow. That is just pretty damn sad. And what is someone told a faculty member about her accusing rape on all those ppl and it got really serious. Ugh that is just so disgusting. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yep yep, I just think that a person who was really raped wouldn't come out with it in the hour that they met you also. My grandma got raped and only found out this year, not even her kids know except my mum.

I think I'd be too dumb to fake something like a pregnancy, I mean how hard would it be to actually do it successfully, you'd have to keep up with all the dates and everything, it'd be impossible. :dohh: Why would you bother, it wouldn't be fun talking about something you don't have anyway.


----------



## Chrissy7411

merakola said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> There was this girl at school (back when I used to go) and on her very first day, she knew no one at all and my group asked her to sit with us and we'd known her for about half an hour and she starts going on how she'd be raped twice and had an abortion and I thought to myself 'yeah yeah, like you'd come out with it like that, FAKE!' Anyway, her story changed so much, apparently her step dad raped her when she was 7yo, then that changed to her step brother. Then apparently her mum (real mum!) held her down and let her step dad rape her when she was 12 and she got an abortion, didn't see how that'd work since she still lived with her mum and always went off how much she loved her. Then it changed to her brothers mate raped her at 12 so my whole group knew it wasn't real. Then the funniest part was when she turns to me and my friend and goes 'no one believes me I've had an abortion, check my scar,' then she points to her stomach and it was a line from the centre of her boobs to her belly button and I'd seen her scratching that area earlier so I pretty much rolled my eyes. & according to my knowledge you don't get a scar from abortions, only c-sections. :wacko:
> 
> :nope: That is pretty sad that most of the girls that pretend to be pregnant or whatever seem like they have no education on the situation. Like how in the hell did she get the idea they would do a c-section to do an abortion. Wow. That is just pretty damn sad. And what is someone told a faculty member about her accusing rape on all those ppl and it got really serious. Ugh that is just so disgusting. :growlmad:Click to expand...

:nope:

It seems like so many people lie about events in their life, because it's not "interesting" enough. Makes me sick, and makes them look dumb. All these people lie about having horrible/hard things happen to them, if it actually happens they're not going to know what the hell to do, and no one will believe them. I don't understand why someone would lie about something like that happening to them... At least lie about something "cool" like being from a different country or being related to someone famous :haha:


----------



## merakola

I think it all goes back to psychological issues. There is always that person that NEEDS attention from others and would do whatever they have to to get it. Its horrible that someone would lie about that though. When I was little my big brothers friend molested me and to be honest the only person that knows is my best friend and DH. I still havent told my brother or my mom because all hell would break loose. So for her to just blurt it out and the small amount of time ugh my WEIRD-O-METER would have went flashing. People like that just need serious serious help. They need desperately to talk to a counselor or something :shrug:


----------



## McMuffin

so is fake a term for people who fake being pregnant? im new to the site


----------



## oOskittlesOo

McMuffin said:


> so is fake a term for people who fake being pregnant? im new to the site

:haha: yes- the girls who come make up stories of their pregnancy :)


----------



## we can't wait

Honestly, I don't see how being pregnant makes me anymore 'interesting' than any other teenager. :wacko:


----------



## Chrissy7411

we can't wait said:


> Honestly, I don't see how being pregnant makes me anymore 'interesting' than any other teenager. :wacko:

Me either... But I'm just assuming that's how some people feel?! :shrug:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

They don't understand how hard it is to be physically pregnant. 

There are times when I wish I weren't; messed my relationship up to begin with, I couldn't control my feelings, fall outs with the family, 3 days of constant morning sickness (God help the ones who have it for weeks), thinking I was having a MC at 13+6; turns out i had an extremely grazed cervix from sex but my womb could open up at any point, and the guilty feeling after I go through a phase of not wanting the baby - That itself caused another argument with my OH, I wouldn't tell him what was wrong with me. 

And I wouldn't wish any of that upon anyone. But I guess a fake has 'the perfect pregnancy' with no issues.


----------



## Leah_xx

someone PM me the story about the fake wtih twins


----------



## kittycat18

I'll PM you now x


----------



## nadinek

can someone pm me it too? i was in touch here and off the board with someone who was having twins and now i'm freakin that it was her. i searched her last posts and cant find anything so maybe it wasn't? fxed anyway

lol i can totally see the good to fake pregnancies and fake babies! My fake baby wouldn't wake me up at 3am screaming with poop smeared from one end of the bed to the other like my real one did this morning. :haha: seriously yeah I think they just want attention but its so weird.


----------



## merakola

can some1 PM me too :kiss:


----------



## kittycat18

Pm'ing you all :kiss:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I'd happily give out my facebook to you all but i havent told any of my friends yet as im only 6 weeks so cant risk anyone finding out on fb :) so as soon as i have had a scan and announced it to my friends, i shall put a link to my fb :) ooo and regards to proof pictures and pre pregnancy pictures and stuff iv had a baby before and dont want to scare you all with my stretch marks ! hahaaa :rofl: altho i did upload multiple pics of my pregnancy tests on the preg test picture forum! i have doctors at 6.40 today, so nervous! haha :flower:


----------



## Bexxx

I was pretty sure I'd figured out all the fakes, but this twin one is intriguing, PM me too :blush:


----------



## syntaxerror

Tbh...I'm not really bothered about whether anyone thinks anything. I've had scan pics up, I've had me pics up, I'm pretty sure I've got a few of you on my FB, and real life is too stressy to leave me the energy to get emotionally invested in much -- especially not internet drama. There'll always be fakes. They come, they go, the admins do their jobs and all is well.


----------



## emyandpotato

krys said:


> Can someone please pm me about the one with twins? I think I know, but I just want to be sure. I never know when someone is found out as being fake, so I guess I haven't realized how many there have been. It bothers me now knowing that there have been so many and I've probably talked to them and didn't even realize they got caught :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, I think everyone knows I'm real! At least the ones I'm friends with on Facebook, I have pre pregnancy pics, pregnancy pics, and ultrasounds. I guess I'll have to take a pic with one of those little signs though!

Yes same maybe? Cos I'm a bit confused too! :shrug:


----------



## x_ellen

can someone PM me the story about the fake with twins? was it the one that was like 14 weeks pregnant?cos her account is now inactive i think? :dohh:


had to edit, cos i mentioned her user name :dohh: xx


----------



## Bexxx

Are we not allowed to 'name' fakes if they've been banned/left already? I can't see what harm it would do :blush:


----------



## x_ellen

oh no we're not are we! cos it'll give them the attention they crave and so on :dohh: better edit my old post! :dohh: xx


----------



## Bexxx

x_ellen said:


> oh no we're not are we! cos it'll give them the attention they crave and so on :dohh: better edit my old post! :dohh: xx

But if they're gone then they're not getting attention? I don't know, just saves all this PM business!


----------



## x_ellen

I don't know really, maybe because they can still get on the bnb site? :dohh:


----------



## Lucy22

If we name them admin will lock the thread, its best to pm them instead :flower:


----------



## x_ellen

..can someone PM me pleaseee? :flower:


----------



## Lola472

Wait I'm confused now too....
Can someone PM me too? I think I may know who it is but im not 100% and my curiosity is on high now!
I want to believe all u girlies. I think it's kinda weird that people would crave the attention that comes from teenage pregnancy. But I guess some people are just weird. I'm friends with a lot of y'all on facebook so the idea of fakes doesn't even really cross my mind when I read the posts. 
But I do remember one post from some girl, about 7 or so weeks ago that was all jumbled up and crazy.


----------



## Lola472

syntaxerror said:


> Tbh...I'm not really bothered about whether anyone thinks anything. I've had scan pics up, I've had me pics up, I'm pretty sure I've got a few of you on my FB, and real life is too stressy to leave me the energy to get emotionally invested in much -- especially not internet drama. There'll always be fakes. They come, they go, the admins do their jobs and all is well.

I think that's the right idea! And I agree- I don't have the energy these days to spend too much time making pictures and scans to prove I am who I am. 
Are we friends on FB?


----------



## syntaxerror

Probably not; I think there are only two or three I've got on there (names escape me, except for Carly, who miscarried a while back...)
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=695531453


----------



## Lola472

cool I just added u- I have a hard time remembering who I've added and who I haven't


----------



## Bexxx

I don't have anyone on facebook - but I am real!
I literally only use it to play bejeweled blitz, so I don't see the point in adding people :haha:

I don't understand why people fake though! I mean before I was pregnant it isn't something I ever thought about, so it seems pretty weird to me :wacko:
Looking for a pregnancy forum was certainly not something that crossed my mind before my bfp!


----------



## kittycat18

syntaxerror said:


> Probably not; I think there are only two or three I've got on there (names escape me, except for Carly, who miscarried a while back...)
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=695531453

I added you Katie. I don't give out my personal Facebook on here but when I get along with someone I add them :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I added you also Katie hope you don't mind :blush:


----------



## Lola472

^ I'm the same way. I think facebook is a fun way to keep up with girls from here because you can post a lot more pictures and small talk during the day


----------



## syntaxerror

Np.
And between being on and off bed rest/pelvic rest and being online to work on advertising business stuff, I've pretty much always got facebook open anymore, haha.


----------



## kittycat18

syntaxerror said:


> Np.
> And between being on and off bed rest/pelvic rest and being online to work on advertising business stuff, I've pretty much always got facebook open anymore, haha.

Katie you're absolutely stunning and Nik is just gorgeous (saying that because he looks like an older Conor and I love my Conor) !! You're going to have a stunning son!! x


----------



## pillarbox_red

Hey, i've just been having a read of this thread, please can someone PM me who the girl was with the twins? I have a feeling it was someone i was PM'ing yesterday :wacko: 
I suddenly can't PM her back and all her threads disappeared...


----------



## kittycat18

I PM'd you.x


----------



## x_ellen

^ as did i :dohh: x


----------



## syntaxerror

kittycat18 said:


> Katie you're absolutely stunning and Nik is just gorgeous (saying that because he looks like an older Conor and I love my Conor) !! You're going to have a stunning son!! x

Aww, thanks...he's so beautiful to me and I don't even usually find guys attractive, haha. I'm still stupid for him, though.

I'm sure you guys are going to have an amazing and beautiful baby...I just wish they'd all hurry up and be ready to be born!


----------



## kittycat18

syntaxerror said:


> Aww, thanks...he's so beautiful to me and I don't even usually find guys attractive, haha. I'm still stupid for him, though.
> 
> I'm sure you guys are going to have an amazing and beautiful baby...I just wish they'd all hurry up and be ready to be born!

You're welcome! Yeah before I met Conor I had a girlfriend and had a girlfriend when we were on a break :haha:


----------



## girlygirl:)

That girl with "twins"... I was looking through her posts and found that she had posted obviously fake pics of herself, she was supposedly blonde in her avatar (profile pic thingy) and the pictures she had posted were a mixture of brown and blonde hair, different body type etc. So I reported her, and had a look at her account a couple of days ago and it said inactive! xx


----------



## merakola

girlygirl:) said:


> That girl with "twins"... I was looking through her posts and found that she had posted obviously fake pics of herself, she was supposedly blonde in her avatar (profile pic thingy) and the pictures she had posted were a mixture of brown and blonde hair, different body type etc. So I reported her, and had a look at her account a couple of days ago and it said inactive! xx

I notice the same thing and was in the process of reporting her but i backed out thinking i was being paranoid:shrug:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

girlygirl:) said:


> That girl with "twins"... I was looking through her posts and found that she had posted obviously fake pics of herself, she was supposedly blonde in her avatar (profile pic thingy) and the pictures she had posted were a mixture of brown and blonde hair, different body type etc. So I reported her, and had a look at her account a couple of days ago and it said inactive! xx

You can change your hair colour.


----------



## syntaxerror

Lol...yeah, if you go through my FB, I've got dark brown, sun-bleached brown, red-brown, red, and purple. (Manic Panic on the last two.)

The rest of me tends to look pretty consistent, though.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

I have pictures of blonde (natural and bleached, some with pink, purple, green and blue flashes), black (some with leopard and zebra print on shaved side), red, ginger, brown.

The hair in my avatar is actually a wig. Letting my hair colour grow out underneath, saves looking at roots all the time D: Then hello natural blonde ^_^


----------



## vaniilla

girlygirl:) said:


> That girl with "twins"... I was looking through her posts and found that she had posted obviously fake pics of herself, she was supposedly blonde in her avatar (profile pic thingy) and the pictures she had posted were a mixture of brown and blonde hair, different body type etc. So I reported her, and had a look at her account a couple of days ago and it said inactive! xx

omg thats awful :( I don't go on teen pregnancy so much now that lo is here but I don't get why people would feel the need to troll on a pregnancy forum, I can understand if it was on a stupid website which doesn't deal with anything serious but this is for support and advice and I'm sure all this is putting some people of coming here :nope: I'm really shocked to hear about her, all her posts seemed real :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

merakola said:


> girlygirl:) said:
> 
> 
> That girl with "twins"... I was looking through her posts and found that she had posted obviously fake pics of herself, she was supposedly blonde in her avatar (profile pic thingy) and the pictures she had posted were a mixture of brown and blonde hair, different body type etc. So I reported her, and had a look at her account a couple of days ago and it said inactive! xx
> 
> I notice the same thing and was in the process of reporting her but i backed out thinking i was being paranoid:shrug:Click to expand...

If that's who I think it is then I'm kind of shocked, I thought she was real :nope:


----------



## xSarahM

I understand what you girls are saying.
I actually messaged Skye (Skyebo) a couple of weeks ago because i had started to suspected that this girls stories didn't add up. I even messaged the girl who was a troll about it afterwards and she came up with some lame-ass excuses.


----------



## jc_catt

I ran into a fake claiming to be having triplets. It was weird... I hadn't seen her post
before either. She was just on facebook... I mean... seriously? I can't imagine that it
would be too hard to fake being prego with chicks you've never met... This girls must 
be really dumb.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I talked to Skyebo about who the fake one was with twins and I must say I am shocked! She seemed so normal and so nice, didn't think she'd be one to fake, I'm disappointed. Lucky I didn't really ever get close with her, only through the threads on here of course.

Everytime I upload photos of myself I think 'oh no, I look different in all my pics, what if they think I'm fake?!' I'm sure most of you know I'm not though, I have most of you on facebook and my information on my pregnancy has been perfectly right the whole time :flower:


----------



## merakola

emyandpotato said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girlygirl:) said:
> 
> 
> That girl with "twins"... I was looking through her posts and found that she had posted obviously fake pics of herself, she was supposedly blonde in her avatar (profile pic thingy) and the pictures she had posted were a mixture of brown and blonde hair, different body type etc. So I reported her, and had a look at her account a couple of days ago and it said inactive! xx
> 
> I notice the same thing and was in the process of reporting her but i backed out thinking i was being paranoid:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> If that's who I think it is then I'm kind of shocked, I thought she was real :nope:Click to expand...

I just PM'd you. But yea she seemed really nice but just recently i started having a bad feeling about her.. 
Someone even questioned her about her ultrasound pics one time because they were against the rules plus they just looked fake i dunno:shrug: but she made up an excuse about them


----------



## xSarahM

merakola said:


> I just PM'd you. But yea she seemed really nice but just recently i started having a bad feeling about her..
> Someone even questioned her about her ultrasound pics one time because they were against the rules plus they just looked fake i dunno:shrug: but she made up an excuse about them

A lot of things didnt really add up :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy22

Because of weirdos like her, I'm afraid to post photos of my bump & even my scan pics on here.

With facebook its different, I can control who see's them, not that there are many. But here, anyone could see them and steal them. You don't need to be a member to view the threads or the photos. Who knows what kind of creepy people could steal them or see them? I'm just not comfortable with it. Especially when theres no privacy.

OH doesn't even like me putting pics of Elena on facebook, he says its not fair, and how would I like it if my mum put my baby pictures all over the internet. I suppose he does have a point :haha:

Its just kind of sad that I don't feel comfortable showing off my scan pics, or pictures of my bump because I'm scared about some weirdo stealing them and pretending they're belonging to them. 

How could I explain that one to the LO's when they're older?
"Oh, sorry hunny, I was joined to an internet forum when I was pregnant on you and some nutcase copied my scan photo's and pretended to be pregnant"

IDK, I know that kind of turned in to a bit of a rant but I'm really annoyed. I had talked to the girl that faked quite a lot and its made me more wary and less trusting. :nope:


----------



## merakola

I wish they would make the site private and for members only. Im not going scan my ultrasound pics anymore Im just going to take a pic with them. It sucks we cant be comfortable posting pics and stuff ..:wacko:


----------



## merakola

xSarahM said:


> merakola said:
> 
> 
> I just PM'd you. But yea she seemed really nice but just recently i started having a bad feeling about her..
> Someone even questioned her about her ultrasound pics one time because they were against the rules plus they just looked fake i dunno:shrug: but she made up an excuse about them
> 
> A lot of things didnt really add up :thumbup:Click to expand...

nope. not at alll:nope:


----------



## taylorxx

I knew the blonde girl with twins was fake! I reported her. She posted a few pictures and they looked nothing alike. Her story didn't add up either.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

For the ones who are conscious about others stealing pictures, do you ever add watermarks to them? I know you shouldn't need to by all rights.

I should take side shots from the opposite side really, I have a rib tattoo.


----------



## syntaxerror

...I'm guessing I know who you guys mean now.
I really hope not :( She seemed sweet.


----------



## xSarahM

syntaxerror said:


> ...I'm guessing I know who you guys mean now.
> I really hope not :( She seemed sweet.

I know. I really liked her, as she said she was having twins we seemed to have a lot in common :shrug:


----------



## Chrissy7411

She did seem sweet. I never got close with her but at first I never expected her to be a fake, But things really started to get fishy.


----------



## kittycat18

taylorxx said:


> I knew the blonde girl with twins was fake! I reported her. She posted a few pictures and they looked nothing alike. Her story didn't add up either.

I seen you post on the thread saying the photographs didn't look alike and then see you post a thread asking how you can report someone and I knew exactly who you were talking about, that's why I replied :haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

The blonde one with twins (assuming everyone now knows) was a bit fishy now that I think back. If she was pregnant with twins why was she so small? Her bump never really grew at all, and I do remember seeing pictures that didn't match up I just never was really suss so I left it.


----------



## Lucy22

And she looked really old in her photo, much much older than 16 :nope:
It was so obvious, I dunno how I didn't see it :nope:
I mean 16, pregnant with twins and buying a house? I should have realized!


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy22 said:


> And she looked really old in her photo, much much older than 16 :nope:
> It was so obvious, I dunno how I didn't see it :nope:
> I mean 16, pregnant with twins and buying a house? I should have realized!

She had us all going :flower:


----------



## girlygirl:)

Her profile pic had been there since when she joined and she had blone hair in it, her "12 week bump" pic she was dark brunette and the "13 week bump" she was blonde again. But it wasn't just the hair the bodies in the picture were totally different, different skin tone, build and it was obvious that some had long torso's whilst others were small! I've never reported someone before and I wouldn't purely based on different hair colour in pictures, but if you had seen them it was pretty obvious they weren't all the same person! She also tried to say that the ultrasound tech had said that one twin was a girl in her 12 week scan, and she started that thread about buying a house which was actually for rent! I know I don't post a lot but I read a lot of the posts here all the time, I'm just too lazy to write anything! Lol! Xx


----------



## merakola

Lucy22 said:


> And she looked really old in her photo, much much older than 16 :nope:
> It was so obvious, I dunno how I didn't see it :nope:
> *I mean 16, pregnant with twins and buying a house? I should have realized!*

That is sooooo true!! I guess she made it seem that her parents were really rich so it was possible. But then again whenever someone would give her advice she would kind of ignore it. :shrug:


----------



## xSarahM

And I don't know if anyone else noticed this but in a thread about what you'd bought for your babies she posted a picture of a dress? She must have been no more than 12 weeks at the time, she could have easily been having both boys?
Also, she joined Jan 2011, wouldn't have "concieved" until March..


----------



## sequeena

I guess when you think about it it's rather obvious :dohh:


----------



## HarlaHorse

I think what we should do from now on is really watch the new people that join, if we stick together I think we'd be able to catch them out pretty quick. I know most of you guys are real and I think it'd be easy to pick out the fakes if we put our mind to it, I just don't really open my eyes enough :haha:

I'm going to copyright my bump pics and all pics from now on :flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol also if anyone is friends with me on facebook... Some girl named Zoe Grant asked to be my friend and when I asked who she was she deleted me but posted saying she didn't mean to add me. If you go look at her page to me it looks like the blonde girl...


----------



## HarlaHorse

I tried to search for that Zoe Grant but I couldn't find her Skye. I wonder hey.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my wall it should have her post from a few days ago.


----------



## emyandpotato

HarlaHorse said:


> I tried to search for that Zoe Grant but I couldn't find her Skye. I wonder hey.

I'm pretty sure Zoe Grant wasn't her name? How come she had a profile if the photos were fake? Weirddd :wacko:


----------



## xSarahM

HarlaHorse said:


> I think what we should do from now on is really watch the new people that join, if we stick together I think we'd be able to catch them out pretty quick. I know most of you guys are real and I think it'd be easy to pick out the fakes if we put our mind to it, I just don't really open my eyes enough :haha:
> 
> I'm going to copyright my bump pics and all pics from now on :flower:

I think that watching the new'uns like that would be unfair on them :shrugs:
It just sucks that we have to be so skeptical about everyone. I don't know why some girls have to come on and lie and ruin it for the rest of us!


----------



## taylorxx

kittycat18 said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> I knew the blonde girl with twins was fake! I reported her. She posted a few pictures and they looked nothing alike. Her story didn't add up either.
> 
> I seen you post on the thread saying the photographs didn't look alike and then see you post a thread asking how you can report someone and I knew exactly who you were talking about, that's why I replied :haha:Click to expand...

LMAO, thanks!! Glad the mods looked into it.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Zoe grant wasn't the name she used to go check it out. If anyones not my friend my names Skye Shelton sullivan look at the girl in her profile picture and tell me it doesn't look like the avatar pic she previously had!! :wacko:


----------



## emyandpotato

taylorxx said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> I knew the blonde girl with twins was fake! I reported her. She posted a few pictures and they looked nothing alike. Her story didn't add up either.
> 
> I seen you post on the thread saying the photographs didn't look alike and then see you post a thread asking how you can report someone and I knew exactly who you were talking about, that's why I replied :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO, thanks!! Glad the mods looked into it.Click to expand...

Which post was it? I wanna be noseyyy :blush:


----------



## taylorxx

xSarahM said:


> And I don't know if anyone else noticed this but in a thread about what you'd bought for your babies she posted a picture of a dress? She must have been no more than 12 weeks at the time, she could have easily been having both boys?
> Also, she joined Jan 2011, wouldn't have "concieved" until March..

Well to be fair, I have bought gender specific things whilst TTC, because some deals at consignment shops were too good to pass up.. so maybe that's what she did. Would explain why she joined before she "conceived" but who knows.


----------



## Chrissy7411

Skyebo said:


> Zoe grant wasn't the name she used to go check it out. If anyones not my friend my names Skye Shelton sullivan look at the girl in her profile picture and tell me it doesn't look like the avatar pic she previously had!! :wacko:

Where do I find her at???


----------



## emyandpotato

Skyebo said:


> Zoe grant wasn't the name she used to go check it out. If anyones not my friend my names Skye Shelton sullivan look at the girl in her profile picture and tell me it doesn't look like the avatar pic she previously had!! :wacko:

Just added you now so will look. Think I had you added before but deleted almost all of my friends list cos I felt weird about people looking at my scan photos on there.


----------



## syntaxerror

taylorxx said:


> Well to be fair, I have bought gender specific things whilst TTC, because some deals at consignment shops were too good to pass up.. so maybe that's what she did. Would explain why she joined before she "conceived" but who knows.

This. I've got a really cute sparkly halloween sweater for a little girl...$.50 at a consignment shop. Little boy might just have to wear sparkly kitties and pumpkins.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

It's on my wall her names zoe grant she's got strawberry blond hair an is from around where she said she was from.. It was like Saturday??


----------



## emyandpotato

syntaxerror said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, I have bought gender specific things whilst TTC, because some deals at consignment shops were too good to pass up.. so maybe that's what she did. Would explain why she joined before she "conceived" but who knows.
> 
> This. I've got a really cute sparkly halloween sweater for a little girl...$.50 at a consignment shop. Little boy might just have to wear sparkly kitties and pumpkins.Click to expand...

Haha awhh little gayby :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Skyebo said:


> It's on my wall her names zoe grant she's got strawberry blond hair an is from around where she said she was from.. It was like Saturday??

Oh yeh I see what you mean, that's the same as one of the photos she added. She's obv real just the pregnancies fake, can't see her having that many friends on a fake profile. Took me ages to find that, you got soo many wall posts lol


----------



## taylorxx

emyandpotato said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> I knew the blonde girl with twins was fake! I reported her. She posted a few pictures and they looked nothing alike. Her story didn't add up either.
> 
> I seen you post on the thread saying the photographs didn't look alike and then see you post a thread asking how you can report someone and I knew exactly who you were talking about, that's why I replied :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO, thanks!! Glad the mods looked into it.Click to expand...
> 
> Which post was it? I wanna be noseyyy :blush:Click to expand...




There were two posts.

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/612774-pictures-3.html

then

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/625948-funny-weird-pictures-you-3.html


The picture of her in '8th grade' looks NOTHING like her. If she's 16 that would have been a year or two ago. I know I looked different in 8th grade.. but the facial features look very different. There was another thread of her where she posted a couple of pictures and they looked very different. If she's going to fake someone at least use the same person's pictures.. not switch it up lol


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> Zoe grant wasn't the name she used to go check it out. If anyones not my friend my names Skye Shelton sullivan look at the girl in her profile picture and tell me it doesn't look like the avatar pic she previously had!! :wacko:

You could be right you know. :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy22

The faker with twins was calling herself Rosalind on this, I remember seeing her introduce herself to someone.

I'm getting a new camera this week and then I'm going to put up a pic of my bump, with my username written on paper in my hand.

Admin do a great job of catching the fakes, but if we can stick together like HarlaHorse said, we can help get rid of them quicker. Then we won't have another situation like this time, were people actually get close to someone only for them to be caught out. Thats that last thing we need. 

:flower:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Lucy22 said:


> The faker with twins was calling herself Rosalind on this, I remember seeing her introduce herself to someone.
> 
> I'm getting a new camera this week and then I'm going to put up a pic of my bump, with my username written on paper in my hand.
> 
> Admin do a great job of catching the fakes, but if we can stick together like HarlaHorse said, we can help get rid of them quicker. Then we won't have another situation like this time, were people actually get close to someone only for them to be caught out. Thats that last thing we need.
> 
> :flower:

Do you think it would still be a proof pic if you copyrighted it or would it have to be written on paper and held in your hand? :shrug:


----------



## Lucy22

HarlaHorse said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> The faker with twins was calling herself Rosalind on this, I remember seeing her introduce herself to someone.
> 
> I'm getting a new camera this week and then I'm going to put up a pic of my bump, with my username written on paper in my hand.
> 
> Admin do a great job of catching the fakes, but if we can stick together like HarlaHorse said, we can help get rid of them quicker. Then we won't have another situation like this time, were people actually get close to someone only for them to be caught out. Thats that last thing we need.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Do you think it would still be a proof pic if you copyrighted it or would it have to be written on paper and held in your hand? :shrug:Click to expand...

Good point :nope: How do you copyright a photo? Is it like editing it to include stuff or what? :shrug: Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## emyandpotato

Lucy22 said:


> The faker with twins was calling herself Rosalind on this, I remember seeing her introduce herself to someone.
> 
> I'm getting a new camera this week and then I'm going to put up a pic of my bump, with my username written on paper in my hand.
> 
> Admin do a great job of catching the fakes, but if we can stick together like HarlaHorse said, we can help get rid of them quicker. Then we won't have another situation like this time, were people actually get close to someone only for them to be caught out. Thats that last thing we need.
> 
> :flower:

Hmm it might end up hurting people's feelings though. Like I was convinced that 13 year old boy was a profile made by another member on here cos they wrote in exactly the same way but then again admin didn't seem to agree so I don't know :shrug: Think it's okay to put that as neither member post here anymore?


----------



## Lucy22

emyandpotato said:


> Hmm it might end up hurting people's feelings though. Like I was convinced that 13 year old boy was a profile made by another member on here cos they wrote in exactly the same way but then again admin didn't seem to agree so I don't know :shrug: Think it's okay to put that as neither member post here anymore?

We better not name names in case this gets locked :flower: I don't think you technically named anyone there though? :haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

emyandpotato said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> The faker with twins was calling herself Rosalind on this, I remember seeing her introduce herself to someone.
> 
> I'm getting a new camera this week and then I'm going to put up a pic of my bump, with my username written on paper in my hand.
> 
> Admin do a great job of catching the fakes, but if we can stick together like HarlaHorse said, we can help get rid of them quicker. Then we won't have another situation like this time, were people actually get close to someone only for them to be caught out. Thats that last thing we need.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hmm it might end up hurting people's feelings though. Like I was convinced that 13 year old boy was a profile made by another member on here cos they wrote in exactly the same way but then again admin didn't seem to agree so I don't know :shrug: Think it's okay to put that as neither member post here anymore?Click to expand...

Maybe we'd just have to be careful with making sure we don't judge and that the information we have gathered is legit.


----------



## megan.rose

i dont post much. But I work full time so dont really have the time haha. BUT just so everyone knows...I am not fake! just want people to know. lol add me on facebook if you want 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/megan.beurling


----------



## Lola472

Oh I knew the one you are talking about Lucy. I think she was my "friend" on here. I think it's really unfortunate that we have to go to such extremes to be able to keep up with each others pregnancies. Only takes a couple to ruin the fun for everyone. I think it would be really hard to keep up a fake pregnancy for 30 weeks (or however far along they want to say they are when they start on here). They really should use that dedication for something more constructive.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

taylorxx said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> I knew the blonde girl with twins was fake! I reported her. She posted a few pictures and they looked nothing alike. Her story didn't add up either.
> 
> I seen you post on the thread saying the photographs didn't look alike and then see you post a thread asking how you can report someone and I knew exactly who you were talking about, that's why I replied :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO, thanks!! Glad the mods looked into it.Click to expand...
> 
> Which post was it? I wanna be noseyyy :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> There were two posts.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/612774-pictures-3.html
> 
> then
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/625948-funny-weird-pictures-you-3.html
> 
> 
> The picture of her in '8th grade' looks NOTHING like her. If she's 16 that would have been a year or two ago. I know I looked different in 8th grade.. but the facial features look very different. There was another thread of her where she posted a couple of pictures and they looked very different. If she's going to fake someone at least use the same person's pictures.. not switch it up lolClick to expand...

The photo she used in the "weird photos" thread belonged to someone called "Ellie Mae" and "Eloise Terry". 
The photo she used in "pictures" thread belongs to "Livy Poulin"
Tracked the photos on FB.


----------



## emyandpotato

SmartieMeUp said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> I knew the blonde girl with twins was fake! I reported her. She posted a few pictures and they looked nothing alike. Her story didn't add up either.
> 
> I seen you post on the thread saying the photographs didn't look alike and then see you post a thread asking how you can report someone and I knew exactly who you were talking about, that's why I replied :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO, thanks!! Glad the mods looked into it.Click to expand...
> 
> Which post was it? I wanna be noseyyy :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> There were two posts.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/612774-pictures-3.html
> 
> then
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/625948-funny-weird-pictures-you-3.html
> 
> 
> The picture of her in '8th grade' looks NOTHING like her. If she's 16 that would have been a year or two ago. I know I looked different in 8th grade.. but the facial features look very different. There was another thread of her where she posted a couple of pictures and they looked very different. If she's going to fake someone at least use the same person's pictures.. not switch it up lolClick to expand...
> 
> The photo she used in the "weird photos" thread belonged to someone called "Ellie Mae" and "Eloise Terry".
> The photo she used in "pictures" thread belongs to "Livy Poulin"
> Tracked the photos on FB.Click to expand...

You should send them a link to this, they might like to know their identities are being stolen.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

emyandpotato said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> The photo she used in the "weird photos" thread belonged to someone called "Ellie Mae" and "Eloise Terry".
> The photo she used in "pictures" thread belongs to "Livy Poulin"
> Tracked the photos on FB.
> 
> You should send them a link to this, they might like to know their identities are being stolen.Click to expand...

Neither of the 3 accept messages from randomers. And one profile doesn't allow requests.


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Post #12
Picture 1 belongs to a profile called "WIll Murphy". Oddly enough, he only has 1 friend on FB called "Orla Keely-Kenny" from Dublin but lives in Basingstoke.
Picture 2 belongs to a profile called "Dimitris Carinio"

Guessing both of them are fake profiles...


----------



## taylorxx

SmartieMeUp said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> I knew the blonde girl with twins was fake! I reported her. She posted a few pictures and they looked nothing alike. Her story didn't add up either.
> 
> I seen you post on the thread saying the photographs didn't look alike and then see you post a thread asking how you can report someone and I knew exactly who you were talking about, that's why I replied :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO, thanks!! Glad the mods looked into it.Click to expand...
> 
> Which post was it? I wanna be noseyyy :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> There were two posts.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/612774-pictures-3.html
> 
> then
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/625948-funny-weird-pictures-you-3.html
> 
> 
> The picture of her in '8th grade' looks NOTHING like her. If she's 16 that would have been a year or two ago. I know I looked different in 8th grade.. but the facial features look very different. There was another thread of her where she posted a couple of pictures and they looked very different. If she's going to fake someone at least use the same person's pictures.. not switch it up lolClick to expand...
> 
> The photo she used in the "weird photos" thread belonged to someone called "Ellie Mae" and "Eloise Terry".
> The photo she used in "pictures" thread belongs to "Livy Poulin"
> Tracked the photos on FB.Click to expand...



WOW lol. I knew it.. What an idiot.


----------



## taylorxx

SmartieMeUp said:


> Post #12
> Picture 1 belongs to a profile called "WIll Murphy". Oddly enough, he only has 1 friend on FB called "Orla Keely-Kenny" from Dublin but lives in Basingstoke.
> Picture 2 belongs to a profile called "Dimitris Carinio"
> 
> Guessing both of them are fake profiles...


LOL. Her avatar didn't even look anything like the others pictures she was posting. If someone's going to be a fake, at least use the same person's pictures.. just sayin'. :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Haha. 
"if you're going to walk on thin ice, you'd might as well dance"
:haha:


----------



## merakola

taylorxx said:


> LOL. Her avatar didn't even look anything like the others pictures she was posting. If someone's going to be a fake, at least use the same person's pictures.. just sayin'. :haha:

lol:rofl: You would think they would use the same pic, its almost like they wanted to get caught


----------



## we can't wait

They probably just think that no one will notice, tbh. 
Fakers usually slip up and accidentally tell on themselves.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Or they just think that we're all stupid and think we won't realize!


----------



## HarlaHorse

taylorxx said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> Post #12
> Picture 1 belongs to a profile called "WIll Murphy". Oddly enough, he only has 1 friend on FB called "Orla Keely-Kenny" from Dublin but lives in Basingstoke.
> Picture 2 belongs to a profile called "Dimitris Carinio"
> 
> Guessing both of them are fake profiles...
> 
> 
> LOL. Her avatar didn't even look anything like the others pictures she was posting. If someone's going to be a fake, at least use the same person's pictures.. just sayin'. :haha:Click to expand...

I must have been so blind! In her avatar the blonde girl was quite pale, in them pics 'she's' really tanned.


----------



## Wobbles

We always encourage members to use the contact us, PM feature or report post feature if you suspect a troll/faker on BabyandBump and always requested you DO NOT call troll on the forum for a number of reasons.

This thread is only set to cause unnecessary bad feelings, comfortableness and paranoia as previously proved to happen in the past therefore has been closed.

Please note that all reports are taken seriously and investigated. Providing as much information as possible is crucial, a report just stating "I think member is a fake" does not help us. :D

x


----------

